# Deal Alert: 80's MIJ Burny RSA-100 (ES-335)



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

These are KILLER guitars and this one looks to be no exception (RARE to see one with flames). Amazing build quality on these 80's Burny 335s and with some nice features (e.g. fret nibs). If the Bigsby was a Vibramate I'd have owned this one already. Without exaggeration, you're getting Gibson quality (at minimum) for less than half the price. Whoever gets this one can thank me later:









Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## gtrguy (Jul 6, 2006)

I recognize the seller- good dude, has lots of nice guitars and takes good care of them... but also plays the heck out of them!


----------



## SaucyJack (Mar 8, 2017)

Rick Lamb is selling that. Good fella to deal with and a helluva good player!


----------



## SaucyJack (Mar 8, 2017)

gtrguy said:


> I recognize the seller- good dude, has lots of nice guitars and takes good care of them... but also plays the heck out of them!


I asked Rick if he had installed a Bixby on his cat, he said yes. lol


----------



## Matthew Kelland (May 23, 2020)

StevieMac said:


> These are KILLER guitars and this one looks to be no exception (RARE to see one with flames). Amazing build quality on these 80's Burny 335s and with some nice features (e.g. fret nibs). If the Bigsby was a Vibramate I'd have owned this one already. Without exaggeration, you're getting Gibson quality (at minimum) for less than half the price. Whoever gets this one can thank me later:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are there specific years better than others with these? Thanks


----------



## SaucyJack (Mar 8, 2017)

Early 80's are considered to be better. I notice the guitar is not listed anymore.


----------



## Matthew Kelland (May 23, 2020)

SaucyJack said:


> Early 80's are considered to be better. I notice the guitar is not listed anymore.


I actually bought this Burny from Rick haha. Not sure I'm bonding with the ES style model so I'll list it here soon. Cheers


----------

